# funny legs 18wks pg!



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi, 

Just wondering if you can help, nothing urgent .. But ...

Im 18weeks pg and for the past couple of days, when i stand up from being seated, or when im walking up stairs i seem to be struggling moving me legs??   

Its feels like something is dragging legs down, like a lead weight!!

Im not overweight, within my bmi range and healthy, my bump is there but not overly massive .. im 4ft 11 in height ... (dont know if that helps!)

Many Thanks

Emma


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

I am guessing that it probably the weight of the baby putting pressure on nerves or the sluggish blood flow back up the body causing the feelings in your legs. Both are normal.

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Jan, 

Iv since spoke to a midwife this morning and she said it will be the pressure - so well done!!   

I had a feeling it was that, im just scared of falling over   ...

there going to check me over next week before i go on my jollies abroad so im sure i will be fine...

thanks again,

emma x


----------

